

So Your Startup’s Got Some Interns? 5 Best Practices - danberger
http://www.danjberger.com/post/6233545584/so-your-startups-got-some-interns

======
greghrose
Making sure interns know their work means something is important. The better
they understand what they're doing in the broader context has a real affect,
will make the work they do better for you.

